# Sailors discovered 144 years old in Arctic



## BernardineEdgar (Jan 26, 2016)

*144 years old Ship discovered in Arctic*

Sonar technology help the scientist to discovered a 144 years old ship in the arctic. But strangely,article from CNN(144-year-old Arctic shipwreck discovered; climate change to thank? - CNN.com) is claiming the climate change main reason of 'discovery'. With less ice in the arctic, there are great chances of finding lost treasures. It is now being observed at 'blount island command' marine corps base. Recent development says, due to bad weather the ship was sinked. And also there are big spots discovered at the bottom of the ship, (clearly showing hitting of big iceberg with the bottom). Anyhow, it is too early to predict anything.


----------



## Azzarac (Sep 30, 2011)

So let me see if I understand this, climate change (i.e. ice melt) is to blame for the discovery of a ship that sank 144 years ago in an area that that must have been at the time free from ice.... OK, yep, got it...


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

Azzarac said:


> So let me see if I understand this, climate change (i.e. ice melt) is to blame for the discovery of a ship that sank 144 years ago in an area that that must have been at the time free from ice.... OK, yep, got it...


Plus 1


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

Azzarac said:


> So let me see if I understand this, climate change (i.e. ice melt) is to blame for the discovery of a ship that sank 144 years ago in an area that that must have been at the time free from ice.... OK, yep, got it...


Plus 1


----------



## BernardineEdgar (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, you are missing the bigger picture bro. You have to realize that there is big deposit of methane lying down these big glaciers(pressed by the weight of these ice blocks, about 0.5% of the world deposits). If the methane continuously starting popping up, there will be more ships going to sink down. Further, scientist are also predicting sudden change of winds that will also disturb the ships.


----------



## ReefMagnet (May 8, 2008)

BernardineEdgar said:


> Well, you are missing the bigger picture bro. You have to realize that there is big deposit of methane lying down these big glaciers(pressed by the weight of these ice blocks, about 0.5% of the world deposits). If the methane continuously starting popping up, there will be more ships going to sink down. Further, scientist are also predicting sudden change of winds that will also disturb the ships.


Wow, you extracted all that information from that particular article? An A+++ for comprehension or perhaps overactive imagination, bro!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

BernardineEdgar said:


> Well, you are missing the bigger picture bro. You have to realize that there is big deposit of methane lying down these big glaciers(pressed by the weight of these ice blocks, about 0.5% of the world deposits). If the methane continuously starting popping up, there will be more ships going to sink down. Further, scientist are also predicting sudden change of winds that will also disturb the ships.


Great find on the vessel 
Now on to then fallacy of your glaciacian theory. You do realise you are talking about the Arctic ocean which according to scientists has not been frozen since at least the last global ice age well over a billion years ago ( snowball earth). And paleo climatoligists have shown that it was ice free during the last lace age that ended about 10 to 12 thousand years ago. Also ice floats on water thereby exerting no appreciable additional force on the ocean bottom.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

ReefMagnet said:


> Wow, you extracted all that information from that particular article? An A+++ for comprehension or perhaps overactive imagination, bro!


Hey reef I would think this is overactive imagination at work along with some very bad. MMGW theory info.


----------

